# Not an Orchid



## jameson_uk (18 Nov 2020)

We have been gifted a couple of these plants over the years but I have no idea what they are.
They looked a bit like orchids when we got them but once the flowers died off we just have stems (and they seem to be growing really well).

Any ID on what the plant is and and advice on how to get them to flower again


----------



## Aquaraaf (18 Nov 2020)

Looks like lucky bamboo?


----------



## not called Bob (19 Nov 2020)

Looks orchid like, but read up on the soil requirements, they are normally in bark chips m, as they don't like potting soil. They also do best pot bound.


----------



## Radiant (19 Nov 2020)

Looks like a dendrobium orchid. They are epiphytes and wont like regular soil. You can get special orchid potting mix which is a mix of moss and other stuff, otherwise just bark or even leave bare.


----------



## Driftless (19 Nov 2020)

Dendrobium and the one in the last picture to the left is a phalaenopsis.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Driftless said:


> Dendrobium and the one in the last picture to the left is a phalaenopsis


That one. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## jameson_uk (21 Nov 2020)

Radiant said:


> Looks like a dendrobium orchid. They are epiphytes and wont like regular soil. You can get special orchid potting mix which is a mix of moss and other stuff, otherwise just bark or even leave bare.


Interesting, this pot I think is in the soil it came in from a supermarket.   Being in soil is the reason I thought it wasn't an orchid.
I will have to get the misses to repot them....   Being epiphytes can the rhizome be buried in orchid potting mix or is it like aquarium ones and the rhizome needs to be above the soil?


----------



## dw1305 (21 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


jameson_uk said:


> the rhizome needs to be above the soil?


Above the soil. It is probably a form of <"_Dendrobium nobile">._





cheers Darrel


----------



## RHill24 (1 Dec 2020)

My mom used to have that. It's an dendrobium orchid. There's a lot of that in the Philippines(I'm a half filipino).


----------

